# High waisted pants/skirts



## niksaki (Feb 9, 2008)

hey there, we will be blessed with beautiful autumn over here in oz in less than a month i cant wait! lol

anyway i am seeing a lot of high waisted pants, skirts etc who do they suit? skinny people, people with curves etc? will attach a pic of some i found any comments welcome, i just dont want to go buy some and for them not to suit me haha

Nic

p.s. what do you wear with them? shirts tucked in or something? yar i know im hopeless


----------



## SukiBelle (Feb 9, 2008)

tho I love 'em....I can't wear 'em. I'm very high waisted...all leg...which -could-look good but I gots that 'budda belly'. Would stick out too much!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 9, 2008)

agreed, it looks better on slimmer people, otherwise they can look like 'mum jeans'. I'd wear them with a nice crisp shirt tucked into them






I have yet to be brave enough to try them out, but I might keep an eye out for them in the shops. Thanks for posting nik!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 9, 2008)

i live outta high-wasted skirts (since i live outta vintage clothes).

i usually wear whatever top, but tuck it in, and sometimes add a cute belt.

or if m lazy i just leave the top un-tucked so then it just looks like a regular skirt.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 9, 2008)

I love high waisted skirts, but pants are somehow more 'serious' of a trend to carry off, LOL


----------



## KellyB (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh I am so not happy about high waisted coming back in style. I'm short and hippie so they do not look good on me. I was thrilled when the lower rise styles came in b/c they are much more flattering on me.


----------



## bellagia (Feb 9, 2008)

High waisted skirts and pants can look really classy and sleek. I have worn my with tops tucked in to show off the high waist pant or skirt. There's no point in wearing them if you are going to put a top over the pants or skirt IMO.


----------



## niksaki (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks ladies for your comments..im a little unsure on them but might go try some on next time i hit the shops


----------



## sra_rocker (Feb 9, 2008)

Ooooh, I am so not liking the high rise jeans. I think you have to be really, really skinny or else they make your lower adomen stick out. I just got my mom to stop wearing these. Ugh.


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 10, 2008)

Like all pants it depends on the details whether a particular pant will suit you as an individual. For the very short person they are not the best option. For medium to tall they can be very flattering. High-waisted pants can be dressed up or down.

They can be dressed up with a shirt/blouse or dressed down with a more casual top.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 11, 2008)

I lovee the skirts although not a big fan of the pants. I am seeing them everywhere these days!!!


----------



## Anthea (Feb 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *greeneyedangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I lovee the skirts although not a big fan of the pants. I am seeing them everywhere these days!!! I tend to agree with this.


----------



## flychick767 (Feb 11, 2008)

I never liked high waisted pants, just as I do not like the "hip hugger" pants.


----------



## bellagia (Feb 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sra_rocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooooh, I am so not liking the high rise jeans. I think you have to be really, really skinny or else they make your lower adomen stick out. I just got my mom to stop wearing these. Ugh. haha I agree the high waist jeans do look funny. But the black pants or skirts can be really cute.


----------



## monniej (Feb 11, 2008)

i'm ok with the high waist pencil skirts, but the pants don't work at all for me! i think it may be that i have too much booty! lol~


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 11, 2008)

The very thin and tall with more of a ruler shape fit them best in my opinion.

I like high waisted skirts and I think curvier girls can pull them off but high waisted pants just seem like mom jeans to me.


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 13, 2008)

Wear what suits you!


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm really not keen on the high-waisted jeans look, then again I hated skinnies when they first 'came out' so give me another 6 months I'll probably love them lol


----------

